# Onboard refrigeration!!



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

So my kids bought me a 12volt refrigerator for Christmas... Never really fit anywhere in the old car.... But I just hardwired it into the new one.... And it fits like a glove!! Cold drinks on demand going forward....!!! And there is a huge storage area under the rear deck to store a few 12 Packs so I can keep it stocked....

They sell for like $60 bux on Amazon Highly recommended for the Uber road warrior!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Are mints n candy next? :confusion: Hard pass. Point A to Point B. Nothing else. I ain’t no mini- mart. splat.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coolers for me.... Passengers can get bent.... No Coke for them!! Lol



SHalester said:


> Are mints n candy next? :confusion: Hard pass. Point A to Point B. Nothing else. I ain't no mini- mart. splat.





Dekero said:


> Coolers for me.... Passengers can get bent.... No Coke for them!! Lol


You know better.... Like I've said before at $.65 a mile these people are lucky I slow down at their destination... They definitely aren't getting any extras....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh, I wondered in ur old age if u were turning over a new leaf n would be nice to the paying customer. The world is now right that it is just for YOU only. Now that makes sense. 👍


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Coolers for me.... Passengers can get bent.... No Coke for them!! Lol


I am imagining the old coke commercial. It may have been Pepsi.

Driver: hold on one second, exits, retrieved cold coke.
Driver: opens can, you know the sound from the commercials. 
Rider: Pouting in the backseat looking like he dying of thirst.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Oh, I wondered in ur old age if u were turning over a new leaf n would be nice to the paying customer. The world is now right that it is just for YOU only. Now that makes sense. &#128077;


Cute.... I'll never get that old.... Drinks are for Daddy.... Paxholes get a hard pass or a stop at the 7-11 for 3 mins before I roll on em... This is real world.... Got no time for freebies.... Ok maybe if she's cute..... But she'd have to be cute like the hottie last nite falling out of her top cute.... And then I might let her hold a Coke.... But only Maybe....


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Or get you a Ford Flex limited that has the built in fridge/freezer.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Coolers for me.... Passengers can get bent.... No Coke for them!! Lol
> 
> 
> You know better.... Like I've said before at $.65 a mile these people are lucky I slow down at their destination... They definitely aren't getting any extras....


I was thinking De ain't giving anybody shit as I read about your new drink cooler &#128514;

The only way I seeing you sharing is with a regular cash ride pax that always tip handsomely.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Cute.... I'll never get that old.... Drinks are for Daddy.... Paxholes get a hard pass or a stop at the 7-11 for 3 mins before I roll on em... This is real world.... Got no time for freebies.... Ok maybe if she's cute..... But she'd have to be cute like the hottie last nite falling out of her top cute.... And then I might let her hold a Coke.... But only Maybe....
> 
> View attachment 419887


What car did you buy after beemer?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> What car did you buy after beemer?


Another beamer lol


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Another beamer lol
> View attachment 423124


Cool. Why red tho?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Driver: opens can, you know the sound from the commercials.


I do actually! I do! I love that sound!



Dekero said:


> Coolers for me.... Passengers can get bent.... No Coke for them!! Lol


If your pax are annoying you, you can always have photos printed of what you just shown us and tell them the story about how you added the cooler and that the sodas are iceeeee cold and sooooo good and just rub it in. For adding insult to injury, pull over for a moment and grab a coke for yourself and show them the condensation on the can right before you drink it then take a sip and quickly put it in your cup holder and complain how your hand now burns because it was so cold. Hahaha!!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a couple similar ones that also have converters to run off 120 - great for traveling and taking into a hotel room. One is larger and both can also be used to keep things hot or cold.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I have a couple similar ones that also have converters to run off 120 - great for traveling and taking into a hotel room. One is larger and both can also be used to keep things hot or cold.


Those are great but you have to watch those. Usually good to wire in a battery tender not on your battery like its instructed to install but install right at the unit because it will cut off the unit if the battery gets too low. I have seen many times where someone keeps them plugged in and leaves their car overnight and wakes up to a dead battery the next morning.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

I am coming to this late in the game, but even so I never considered having candy, treats or waters available. That always seemed rather creepy to me. Isn't the first thing we learn as children is to not take candy from strangers? Now I am the one thats supposed offering candy to random strangers? Yeah, no.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The Jax said:


> Those are great but you have to watch those. Usually good to wire in a battery tender not on your battery like its instructed to install but install right at the unit because it will cut off the unit if the battery gets too low. I have seen many times where someone keeps them plugged in and leaves their car overnight and wakes up to a dead battery the next morning.


Never left them plugged into the car system overnight, so didn't have that problem. Instead would take them in to my hotel room to keep things cold. Worked out well for us.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Never left them plugged into the car system overnight, so didn't have that problem. Instead would take them in to my hotel room to keep things cold. Worked out well for us.


Ahh take it back to the hotel room with some hot blonde. Got it. Enough said.


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Wait.... the Ford Flex has a built in cooler?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Pretty cool D. And nice Beemer. It's more enjoyable to drive a smaller SUV for Uber vs a sedan, at least for me.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

I love driving my 2017 Lincoln MKZ I get SOOO many complements from pax's riding in it. I know a great majority of the tips I get are from the car (though I don't get tipped that often). It does have the twin turbo V6 so the gas mileage ain't that great, but here in Texas gas is cheap so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The Jax said:


> Ahh take it back to the hotel room with some hot blonde. Got it. Enough said.


Yep, she happens to be blonde.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> I love driving my 2017 Lincoln MKZ I get SOOO many complements from pax's riding in it. I know a great majority of the tips I get are from the car (though I don't get tipped that often). It does have the twin turbo V6 so the gas mileage ain't that great, but here in Texas gas is cheap so it's not that big a deal.


Yes sir.... The Car Helps. But if your not asking for a rating your shooting yourself in the foot ...my tips are double this year compared to last year as of week 9. It makes a difference... And to those members who say tips don't matter.. I've added almost $700 to my bottom line year to date... Which will net me close to an additional $3k year end.. do it your way.... Lol


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Broken Spoke said:


> Wait.... the Ford Flex has a built in cooler?


Yes, not just a cooler, but a refrigerator/freezer. I'll post pics in a few. The Limited model if you got the 303A equipment group. I think it was offered until 2014, don't quote me.
Funny thing is a lot of used car dealers don't know its there (if it's equipped).

My Ford Flex with the reefer


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Mr.Do said:


> I am coming to this late in the game, but even so I never considered having candy, treats or waters available. That always seemed rather creepy to me. Isn't the first thing we learn as children is to not take candy from strangers? Now I am the one thats supposed offering candy to random strangers? Yeah, no.


The other thing children are taught is to never get in a strangers car....


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So my kids bought me a 12volt refrigerator for Christmas... Never really fit anywhere in the old car.... But I just hardwired it into the new one.... And it fits like a glove!! Cold drinks on demand going forward....!!! And there is a huge storage area under the rear deck to store a few 12 Packs so I can keep it stocked....
> 
> They sell for like $60 bux on Amazon Highly recommended for the Uber road warrior!!
> 
> ...


My 2002 Volkswagen has an onboard cooler in the passenger compartment &#128526;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> So my kids bought me a 12volt refrigerator for Christmas... Never really fit anywhere in the old car.... But I just hardwired it into the new one.... And it fits like a glove!! Cold drinks on demand going forward....!!! And there is a huge storage area under the rear deck to store a few 12 Packs so I can keep it stocked....
> 
> They sell for like $60 bux on Amazon Highly recommended for the Uber road warrior!!
> 
> ...


Make sure you hard wired it so it cuts off after the key is removed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Coolers for me.... Passengers can get bent.... No Coke for them!! Lol
> 
> 
> You know better.... Like I've said before at $.65 a mile these people are lucky I slow down at their destination... They definitely aren't getting any extras....


NOW he can smuggle Corona Virus Vaccine !


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Broken Spoke said:


> Wait.... the Ford Flex has a built in cooler?


So does the Honda Odyssey Touring


----------

